# 2017 USC Undergraduate



## Salva Figueroa (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey all! 
Ive created this thread to take a step ahead in the 2017 application cycle, im an international applier from Mexico interested in cinematography.
This post serves to generate questions and answer them between all of us, the point is to stay informed and help each other to fullfill the app.
Best wishes; feel free to post anything even if you are not interested in this specific cycle!


----------

